# MSR-Cresson track day (Dallas)



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Guys, I need some help here.. Trying to get a road course event going for Maxus 2006 in Dallas and I'm short a bunch of drivers. I need about 13 more people to sign up in order to run this event.

The event date is Sat, June 3. Cost is $95 per driver.

Without trying to whore out other forums, you can see more info on the event on maxima.org where we have all of the Maxus '06 forum and discussion going on..
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=455916

Please feel free to post any questions you've got about the event if you'd like to attend. I'd love to see some other Nissans out there to join in the fun!!


----------

